# overstaying your welcome?



## patrick (Aug 14, 2017)

Down in darkest Devon there is a stretch of beach called Slapton Sands and a main road that runs along side the beach. On the main road there are three pay and display car parks. In between the second and third car parks, is a little lay by with no parking restrictions.

 Five or six cars could park nose in, if they were parked close together. However, for over a month now. there has been an old Autosleeper parked up there. He is parked sideways on, meaning only three cars can now park there. He doesn't put any tables or awnings out, but he does have a container underneath for his grey water, which I presume he throws into the sea about 200 yards away.


I passed it again today, and there is now a large notice stuck on his door saying "I will not discuss the parking of this vehicle" so he has obviously upset the local dog walkers who normally park there to walk the dog on the beach.

Bearing in mind he is doing nothing wrong legally, is he in the right morally?


----------



## barryd (Aug 14, 2017)

I bet they love him!  A few years ago early January it was getting dark and snowing like mad.  It was dangerous to continue.  I just happened to be passing Slapton sands so pulled into one of the beach front car parks.  I even bought a ticket I think.  

Next morning it was stunning.  Bright sunshine and snow on the beach!  Nobody but us there.  You couldn't make this up but a local went out of his way to trudge from the hamlet to very politely mind you advise us that no overnighting was allowed.   so If that's the attitude in the depths of winter then I suspect the Bloke that went out of his way to speak to me will have had apoplexy at this guy living there.   good.


----------



## IanH (Aug 14, 2017)

NO! 

He/she's taking the p8ss! and preventing others from using the parking spaces he/she is hogging!

:mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## patrick (Aug 14, 2017)

barryd said:


> I bet they love him!  A few years ago early January it was getting dark and snowing like mad.  It was dangerous to continue.  I just happened to be passing Slapton sands so pulled into one of the beach front car parks.  I even bought a ticket I think.
> 
> Next morning it was stunning.  Bright sunshine and snow on the beach!  Nobody but us there.  You couldn't make this up but a local went out of his way to trudge from the hamlet to very politely mind you advise us that no overnighting was allowed.   so If that's the attitude in the depths of winter then I suspect the Bloke that went out of his way to speak to me will have had apoplexy at this guy living there.   good.





That sounds about right for down here   They can be a trifle clannish!


----------



## harrow (Aug 14, 2017)

There is a camping club site that is a short walk away.

Parking like that just causes bad feeling and trouble.

:idea-007::idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## patrick (Aug 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Could they park next to the motorhome as well as in front of it?




I have seen them park very close to the front and the rear, I got the impression that the locals decided to block him in, but seeing he never had any intention of moving anyway, they stopped doing that after a day or so.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Could they park next to the motorhome as well as in front of it?



I'm not sure the issue of others being able OR not to park is the issue ....

It's not a camp site and treating it like one is obviously getting folks backs up, 
Which, can frankly only be bad for all of us .


----------



## Byronic (Aug 14, 2017)

A check on his VED, MOT and Insurance status......just in case.
I have never "grassed" on another motorist. Or encouraged others to do so. 
But I reckon this could be the exception :idea:


----------



## patrick (Aug 14, 2017)

Byronic said:


> A check on his VED, MOT and Insurance status......just in case.
> I have never "grassed" on another motorist. Or encouraged others to do so.
> But I reckon this could be the exception :idea:



I remember it was an old L reg


----------



## IanH (Aug 14, 2017)

Having seen all above, the obvious answer is to set fire to it!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Byronic (Aug 14, 2017)

patrick said:


> I remember it was an old L reg



Well that's a bloody good start I must say! 
Actually before I did anything at all, I'd at least talk to the bloke first, 
in the interests of British Justice and all that.
Find out the whys and wherefores of his seemingly objectional behaviour,
how do I know he hasn't had some kind of debilitating seizure or similar, 
you name it. Then if he hadn't a decent excuse I'd hang draw and quarter the
selfish bugger, of course!


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 14, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Well that's a bloody good start I must say!
> Actually before I did anything at all, I'd at least talk to the bloke first,
> in the interests of British Justice and all that.
> Find out the whys and wherefores of his seemingly objectional behaviour,
> ...



Did you not see the bit about the sign on it???


----------



## Byronic (Aug 14, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Did you not see the bit about the sign on it???




Yes then completely forgot in the intervening 2 hours! 
Too lazy to go back for a reread. Wouldn't stop me
giving it a try though. 

His discussion refusal could be down to an afflication, couldn't it, 
ie he's a deaf mute, and possibly blind, although that one might be
stretching it a bit.


----------



## ricc (Aug 14, 2017)

park next to him , then get out the genny and the illuminated flagpoles...


----------



## IanH (Aug 14, 2017)

ricc said:


> park next to him , then get out the genny and the illuminated flagpoles...



PERFECTION!!!!!!!!

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## alcam (Aug 14, 2017)

***** said:


> Parking sideways, is always a BIG NO NO and has contributed to many good places been lost to us!
> Thinking of Grande Fort Philippe in France where it directly contributed
> Last year we came across a tag auto trail parked longways at Monsaraz in Portugal. I had a gentle word and the guy said he wanted the view sideways, and had been there for two weeks! Taking the piss!



If you feel like it pop up to Musselburgh there's a MacLouis parked sideways there . Full bhuna , table and chairs out oh and right in front of the flats .
I've given up with these pricks


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 14, 2017)

Enviable trait - minding one's own business, which is not only what he seems to be doing, but encouraging others to do likewise


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 14, 2017)

....oh no....not the illuminnated poles please....how can you be "wild" with one of those !!  Maja :wacko:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes he's (if it's a he) wrong and some of us wonder why council restrict parking. if he doesn't care and it sounds like that then nothing can be done as it's not illegal.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 15, 2017)

***** said:


> Parking sideways, is always a BIG NO NO and has contributed to many good places been lost to us!..............................................



I think that sums up the situation pretty well.As has happened at numerous wilding places in the past if residents get the hump then local councillors get involved and bring in overnight sleeping restrictions.Selfish behaviour in my opinion and a bit of the ''I'm alright Jack''mentality.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 15, 2017)

If the Police were concerned about his parking causing an obstruction they could ask him to move.  Otherwise they report the issue of camping on the highway to the local authority.  An officer then has to call to see if there are any issues and he/she can inform the person of suitable places to camp.  It is up to the local authority to then instigate action under section 77 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act to move this person and vehicle on.

I own a J reg 25 year old motorhome and I would hate to meet up with people who advocate burning him out, because he has a classic campervan.   
My family left Ireland in the 1840 because of such tactics to enable the landlord to graze sheep of the land they rented, this was despite the people starving due to the potato famine.   I thought we had moved on from such attitudes.

Yes he is wrong for parking in the manner he reportedly is, but there are legal ways to deal with such issues.


----------



## didds (Aug 15, 2017)

barryd said:


> I bet they love him!  A few years ago early January it was getting dark and snowing like mad.  It was dangerous to continue.  I just happened to be passing Slapton sands so pulled into one of the beach front car parks.  I even bought a ticket I think.
> 
> Next morning it was stunning.  Bright sunshine and snow on the beach!  Nobody but us there.  You couldn't make this up but a local went out of his way to trudge from the hamlet to very politely mind you advise us that no overnighting was allowed.



OMG!  What did this pillock say when you told him the realties?

didds


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 15, 2017)

Assuming he has paid his dues (ved, ins etc) I see no harm in it. He may even be like some of us, elderly, fought for his freedom, maybe reminiscing his early years with a beloved (possibly recently deceased) partner and the locale is "special" to him. Maybe he's just been told he's dying etc. or maybe he is simply going through a rough patch and is down on his luck at the moment, but, for whatever reason he has, is his reason any less valid than our's?

 So, I would say shame on everyone who (joking aside) is critiquing a fellow MH'er for what he is doing.

I personally have stayed in one spot for over three weeks at a time on more than one occasion and I thought nothing of it, had no complaints (that I'm aware of,) made friends with a number of the locals as well as others stopping overnight.  I spent a considerable amount in local businesses ... It's hardly any wonder that so many MH'ers south of the border are concerned about parking up when even our own group are stabbing someone in the back for doing his own thing ... disgraceful and disgusting IMHO.


----------



## alcam (Aug 15, 2017)

You've never said David , what kind of dog do you have ?


----------



## GreggBear (Aug 15, 2017)

IanH said:


> Having seen all above, the obvious answer is to set fire to it!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:



This is what we like to hear! Whatever happened to give and take? Set fire to it! Makes you no better than the greedy councils and the zero tolerance locals who seek to ban us ALL from persuing our chosen path. Shame on you.


----------



## patrick (Aug 29, 2017)

Just a quick update......the gentleman left today and is making his way back to Wales


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 29, 2017)

I hope he had a wonderful time, God bless him.


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 30, 2017)

If you've never had a dog you don't know what your missing they are not dumb most have more brains and sense than humans
I don't agree your restricted socially you take a dog on for life so fit round it
I had a partner who didn't like my dog I'd had for 6 years She one day said if you want me get rid of the dog it's me or the dog I didn't hesitate I said well it's the dog then she left.
Dogs know when your sad had a bad day in pain whatever and come and nuzzle up always please to see you no grudges arguments whatever except who has the bed and sofa lol 
I could go on all day about how my whippet keeps me sane and wanting to live:dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 30, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> If you've never had a dog you don't know what your missing they are not dumb most have more brains and sense than humans
> I don't agree your restricted socially you take a dog on for life so fit round it
> I had a partner who didn't like my dog I'd had for 6 years She one day said if you want me get rid of the dog it's me or the dog I didn't hesitate I said well it's the dog then she left.
> Dogs know when your sad had a bad day in pain whatever and come and nuzzle up always please to see you no grudges arguments whatever except who has the bed and sofa lol
> I could go on all day about how my whippet keeps me sane and wanting to live:dog::dog::dog::dog:



Sorry chrismilo, I think you might have misunderstood his mention of needing "dumb animals" as companions ... I understood it as referring to the "friends" he associates with, rather than our loyal and loving canine friends.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't criticise what you don't understand! Dogs give unconditional love to people and can help in times when other methods fail. I take it your parents were just as miserable as your good self and wouldn't allow you the fun of owning and looking after a dog. They are known as mans best friend for a reason.


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 30, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> I could go on all day about how my whippet keeps me sane and wanting to live:dog::dog::dog::dog:



:lol-053::lol-053:  How have you managed to stay sane whilst being owned by a whippet??!!!  We're desperately in need of tips on how to achieve this!!! :banana::banana::wacko::wacko::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## ricc (Aug 30, 2017)

if you paws to think its no real surprise that a lot of motor home owners ,especialy those wilding , have dogs.  if you own a dog its only natural to want to keep it with you when you go on holiday rather than stick it in kennels,   probably a major factor in these people getting a motor home in the first place.

personally i prefer a cat ... dogs are like small children , need constant supervision and attention, cat is more like a teenager, feed it once in a while and you may not see it for days.     weekend away is no problem feed the cat before you go and it will be fine for a couple of days... probably clean out the neighbours cat bowls or just bum a feed by howling at their door..... longer breaks just get the neighbour to feed moggy once in a while and let it chase the wildlife if its hungry in between .


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 30, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> :lol-053::lol-053:  How have you managed to stay sane whilst being owned by a whippet??!!!  We're desperately in need of tips on how to achieve this!!! :banana::banana::wacko::wacko::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> View attachment 57183



Sanity and whippets in the same sentance lol.....


----------



## Horbach (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking for a place to stay for one night in my campervan, I went to CR Newhaven late in the night and found an empty car park. It was a narrow concrete surface along the dead end of a street. It was dark and I figured it might be somewhat cramped to park at right angles with the street. It would have provided somewhat more privacy to do so, but I thought that would not be possible. So I parked in the same way as the guy blamed in this thread. When I woke up next morning, the car park was full! Everyone parked at right angles. Never ever would I have thought that this abandoned place becomes so busy in the morning. Through my open window I could hear people passing by swearing and complaining about the guy in the van (me), although I think my small vehicle didn't even cover two normal places.

I thought they overreacted a bit. But anyway, I drove off in stealth mode when I assured myself everyone went to the beach. Unspoken parking rules in the UK are not always easy to understand.

A nice feature of this car park is the warning horn when a train is about to cross the gate. It scared the sh*t out of me every time it honked.


----------



## barryd (Sep 2, 2017)

Sometimes however you have to park sideways on or in a way that nobody can get near you in France.  I've observed the French over many years and have decided many are like Limpets. They are not happy unless they are stuck to you or each other.  

Now I'm not advocating parking selfishly in a crowded busy aire but take this place for example down near the med coast. It's basically a huge wild spot where motorhomes are allowed to park.  Lovely spot just a 10 miles or so from the sea.  Loads of grass as a scattering of trees.  I'm leaving shortly but I've been here 8 days and have watched them.  If you park in the open you can guarantee despite there being acres of space a French van will come and park right next to you.  I parked at the back sideways on with two lots of trees between me and the rest of the aire.  There are only five vans today and three are within spitting distance of each other.  The land is at least two hundred yards long by 80 deep.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 2, 2017)

***** said:


> I was once told that the French consider it impolite to park away, and polite to park near the existing vans.
> I don't know if this is true, but I could imagine it with some people!




T`other way round for me   :mad2:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 2, 2017)

***** said:


> Just play some Pink Floyd :cool1:



Yeah, make their eardrums comfortably numb.


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 2, 2017)

> Despite what most dog owners appear to believe, not everyone likes your  animals. Politeness, however, forces us to tolerate them.



Only up to a point. Neighbor's dog has been barking non-stop as it does whenever his two human junior pack members are missing - and has been going for more than an hour. Talking and letters have achieved nothing, and yelling even less so I'm recording it and will submit a formal complaint to the council. Not the dog, but it is the owners that are nearly always the problem.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 2, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## Byronic (Sep 2, 2017)

I think most reasonably observant and frequent travellers to Franceland would
accept that the French campers are generally a more gregarious and convivial bunch
especially towards others of their own nationality, as compared with the Brits. 
Note the ubiquitous morning handshake, the peck on each cheek (no not those
cheeks!). So it's no surprise, to me anyway, that by extension to find a French 
camper nearby on an otherwise empty carpark.
I think many French go camping with a mind to socialise, whereas the Brits,
just want to get away from people, for a while at least. Possibly it's a  
manifestation of differing population density. France having half the density
of the UK. A sweeping generalisation granted. There are plenty of exceptions
think "Benidorm campsite" nothing standoffish or isolationist about the Brits
there, on 2nd thoughts probably best not to think about them


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 2, 2017)

I've been too busy burning the candle at both ends (and sideways) while resetting win 10 and installing office 2016 pro plus on my daughter's old notebook and then, because I liked it (my first play with windows 10) I decided to upgrade my old laptop to the same using the freebie win 10 upgrade thingy.

I must admit, I did drag my heels about going to 10 because I didn't like the sound of it, but it does seem much better organised and easier to keep things tidy.

But, nice post annie


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2017)

Ive had a right laugh this afternoon. We are parked on a Marina not far from Valras Plage on the French western Med on our way to the Pyrenees.

This French van came in earlier when there was just us and one other van here.  He stayed for half an hour having parked right next to the other van and then cleared off.  An hour later he returned when there was still only two vans here and stayed five minutes before clearing off again.  He turned up a third time when there were five vans here but instead of taking a lane or section on his own he spent ten minutes trying to wedge himself between two other vans parked longways.  What a carry on.  He could have gone anywhere.  Then half an hour ago, shock horror the vans either end of him buggered off!   Im not making this up but he moved again across the car park and parked right next to another solitary van.  WTF is wrong with these people?  I Can only think that they feel safer if near other vans.  Its all very odd.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 6, 2017)

grainh said:


> Quote
> so now a second-hand vehicle may carry the number of the department of a previous owner and not that of the new owner if the new owner is too tight to buy new plates! They only cost 25 Euro per pair to have made up *at most supermarkets*.
> 
> This I did not know



Yeah, but in which department?


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2017)

No I didnt know about the department number as Im not a nosey parker (normally) like some of you clearly are. 

Anyway probably best I dont go sneaking around his van now with a torch, the poor buggers might have a heart attack.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> No I didnt know about the department number as Im not a nosey parker (normally) like some of you clearly are.
> 
> Anyway probably best I dont go sneaking around his van now with a torch, the poor buggers might have a heart attack.



Pierre was probably doing an afternoons recce, looking for a 
van to do over.
Didn't think you were worthwhile, so has picked another van.
Count your wheels in the morning before driving off though,
just in case!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 6, 2017)

IanH said:


> PERFECTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:



It might just be that that is his only home and as for going into a site that might be beyond his income, if any.  let sleeping dogs lie. Might be you, if it goes pear shaped.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 6, 2017)

David, département 1 (or rather 01) is NOT Paris, it is the Ain.  Paris is département 75 (Seine).  Many rental and leased cars are registered in departement 92 (Hauts-de-Seine), which is where the companies that own them have their head offices. (La Défense is located in the Hauts-de-Seine.)

It is my understanding that the département number on the new-style registration plates is merely indicative of a "favoured" département and does not have to reflect the location of the owner's residence or where the vehicle is registered.  Many appear to have adopted the numbers applicable to Corsica or to whatever the French are now calling the DOMs.  Also, based on discussions with camping-caristes, it is apparently possible to buy stickers showing a different département number to update existing plates when one buys a vehicle with new-style registration plates bearing a département number other than the one with which one wishes to be associated.

Tom


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2017)

IanH said:


> NO!
> 
> He/she's taking the p8ss! and preventing others from using the parking spaces he/she is hogging!
> 
> :mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1:



just a thought maybe he/she is hogging no dogging :dog::dog::dog:


----------



## GreggBear (Sep 7, 2017)

***** said:


> Just play some Pink Floyd :cool1:



Always a good idea, makes any situation better:banana::cool1::banana::cool1::banana::bow:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 7, 2017)

ricc said:


> if you paws to think its no real surprise that a lot of motor home owners ,especialy those wilding , have dogs.  if you own a dog its only natural to want to keep it with you when you go on holiday rather than stick it in kennels,   probably a major factor in these people getting a motor home in the first place.
> 
> personally i prefer a cat ... dogs are like small children , need constant supervision and attention, cat is more like a teenager, feed it once in a while and you may not see it for days.     weekend away is no problem feed the cat before you go and it will be fine for a couple of days... probably clean out the neighbours cat bowls or just bum a feed by howling at their door..... longer breaks just get the neighbour to feed moggy once in a while and let it chase the wildlife if its hungry in between .



Our cats are in every night on time for din dins and there bed,but do there own thing unlike gods who require 24/7 attention ,though they do work hard on the farm rounding up sheep,would not have them in a house though.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 7, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> :lol-053::lol-053:  How have you managed to stay sane whilst being owned by a whippet??!!!  We're desperately in need of tips on how to achieve this!!! :banana::banana::wacko::wacko::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> View attachment 57183




Wow a dog that can put the kettle on!! I am envious.


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Which ones not allowed in house, God's or dogs?*

I know these Jehovah's witnesses can be a nuisance as with many other religions...... I'm sure you meant dogs though.
I'd sooner have my dog in the home than any gods or there minions.
Regards,Growlie


----------



## Byronic (Sep 7, 2017)

There, Their!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 7, 2017)

barryd said:


> Sometimes however you have to park sideways on or in a way that nobody can get near you in France.  I've observed the French over many years and have decided many are like Limpets. They are not happy unless they are stuck to you or each other.
> 
> Now I'm not advocating parking selfishly in a crowded busy aire but take this place for example down near the med coast. It's basically a huge wild spot where motorhomes are allowed to park.  Lovely spot just a 10 miles or so from the sea.  Loads of grass as a scattering of trees.  I'm leaving shortly but I've been here 8 days and have watched them.  If you park in the open you can guarantee despite there being acres of space a French van will come and park right next to you.  I parked at the back sideways on with two lots of trees between me and the rest of the aire.  There are only five vans today and three are within spitting distance of each other.  The land is at least two hundred yards long by 80 deep.



Where abouts is this we are currently heading to the med at the moment,we will be at carcassone around tea time.
We are going to be around the area for the next 3 or 4 weeks unless the weather turns for the worse, then we will get into spain


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 7, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Where abouts is this we are currently heading to the med at the moment,we will be at carcassone around tea time.
> We are going to be around the area for the next 3 or 4 weeks unless the weather turns for the worse, then we will get into spain



Many POIs to choose from in the area


----------



## runnach (Sep 7, 2017)

Carcassone is a nice place to visit , historical town with plenty of history. As for stopping the aire seems to move each year, but I am a big fan of the Canal du Midi ....lots of spots some near boat yards so easy to grab water etc . And all quite tranquil ...Beziers and Perpignan you need to be careful far more than Carcassone ,I lived in Beziers over the winter always seemed tension in the city.. As a whole very much the real  "france" if you get chance Collioure well worth a visit not far from Argeles sur Mer delightful little fishing village.

Channa


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2017)

helen262 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes however you have to park sideways on or in a way that nobody can get near you in France.  I've observed the French over many years and have decided many are like Limpets. They are not happy unless they are stuck to you or each other.
> ...



Sorry but that was Collobreres on the Cote D'azur between St Tropez and le Lavandou. Great spot but no good unless you have secondary transport or are Tour de France fit on a push bike.

We are now on a marina at Vendras on the western end of the med. Just here in transit to the Pyrenees really. I don't like this end of the French med. It's like Redcar or Hartlepool just warmer and it's often blowing a gale like it is now. Hoping to get s bit of kayaking done tomorrow then off into the mountains


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 7, 2017)

Collobrieres is lovely. I've stayed there twice and I'll be going back this Winter 

It's in the POIs as is a fabulous spot at Col de Babaou which has amazing views. Don't approach from the south in a large vehicle. The road is very tight, as I found out ...


----------

